
The best AI still flunks 8th grade science (2016) - headalgorithm
https://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-best-ai-still-flunks-8th-grade-science/
======
pseudolus
The story dates back 3 years. It would be fascinating to see how AI has
progressed in the interim.

